# So what's the big deal with peeling the membrane off ribs?? does it make a difference??



## jstanford

I finally made some ribs that didn't make it to the garbage basket right out of the smoker, they were actually good! Anyway... you guys and gals have never steered me wrong so here it goes....

I know everyone says to peel the membrane off ribs and it's very important... I believe it is but when I did mine, I could not get the whole thing off to save my life and I don't know that I could even tell in the finished product! What will the difference be when I finally do defeat the membrane and remove the whole thing?

You guys rock!


----------



## eman

A small piece or two of the membrane left on the ribs won't hurt.

If you get ribs that still have the membrane intact, When you bite into the ribs it will feel allmost like there's a thin sheet of rubber on the back of the ribs. My son brought me half a rack from a local bbq joint to try and they still had the membrane on them. was like trying to bite thru a ballon.

 After we tried the ribs son told me my worst ribs from the grill were better than these smoked ribs. I'd have to agree.


----------



## eman

Oh yea , If you st louis cut your ribs you will be able to get all the mebrane off.


----------



## davidlsi

I believe that the skin gets tough if left in place.  Some may enjoy the extra feel to the bite once cooked, I am not one of those.

The silver skin does take some practice to remove and will get easier.  I use the back end of a spoon to get under and help get a starting grip on the skin.


----------



## richoso1

Aside from not having to chew through the membrane, you'll have some better penetration of smoke and rub too.


----------



## realtorterry

trying using a paper towel to hold the membrane & with a little practice you'll get it all off in one piece. Eman's right about the rubbery piece. You could eat it but why?

Those ribs are gonna get better every time!!


----------



## richoso1

realtorterry said:


> trying using a paper towel to hold the membrane & with a little practice you'll get it all off in one piece. Eman's right about the rubbery piece. You could eat it but why?
> 
> Those ribs are gonna get better every time!!


Good advise diect from Bullhead City, Arizona. Paper towels are my choice too.


----------



## jstanford

I guess practice makes perfect.... I will keep trying to take that sucker off... would beer help, not the ribs.....Me! a few beers should make it come off a little better!!!!


----------



## pokey

eman said:


> Oh yea , If you st louis cut your ribs you will be able to get all the mebrane off.


I don't cut the ribs and have found that the membrane goes up the ribs and under a flap of meat that is part of what gets trimmed off. The membrane tends to rip at that point, but if you're careful and diligent you can get most, if not all, of it off.

And in the TMI dept: I need less dental floss afterwards if I remove the membrane.


----------



## squirrel

When I first started removing the membrane I found that I was trying to take off too much of a layer. I found I can wiggle my finger underneath, lift up and peel off with a paper towel. Youtube has some videos that might be helpful.


----------



## mballi3011

Ah shucks I made it too late for I thought I might be able to tell you about the paper towels. Oh well I would recommand that you take it off for the rub won't penitrate though the mambrane either. There I got one point in. Ya Raaa Yeppiiiieee


----------



## culpepersmoke

The paper towel trick works great but I've found that it's still a lot tougher to remove the membrane from beef ribs then pork. Pork it pulls right off, with beef ribs I have to really work at it. All in all it's worth the effort.


----------



## deannc

insane in the membrane...sorry, couldn't resist.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Removal gets a little easier with practice and at times some just seem to pull easier than others. To me it's worth the extra minute or two.  I find the baby backs membrane is also easier to remove compared to the spares.


----------



## bbqhead

I agree with all above answers, paper towels work great, and if left on wont let rub or smoke penatrate. sometimes it may be hard to get all of it, but thats ok just get all you can. just a much better product when done.


----------



## pokey

And I just realized this is in the "Beef" forum. I know nothing about this, then. I take it all back. Sorry.

[Don't you hate it when that happens?]


----------



## squirrel

LOL Pokey! I didn't catch that either!


----------



## jstanford

it's beef-pork forum friendly! It goes with both spares and baby's.... I am going to try another rack today... I promise Q-views now that I understand my computer a little better


----------



## sqwib

I remove mine and try to remove it without a paper towel, just for fun


----------



## venture

Getting it started correctly is half the battle.  As everyone has said, the paper towel is great.  If there is a little left on there, burn it and call it seasoning!  LOL


----------



## jstanford

I have a nice slab of Spares that I cut and trimmed and the membrane came off pretty easily actually, got them sitting in the fridge rubbed and ready to smoke, qview to follow


----------



## cliffcarter

Beef rib membrane is much more difficult to remove than pork, some recommend cooking the ribs for 2.5 hrs to make it easier to remove. Or ask the butcher to remove it for you.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

I've never pulled the memembrane and get a smoke ring that is 2/3 of the entire meat layer (*edit:* from both sides of the slab).

I just let the dry rub set for a few minutes (on the meat side) and apply a second dose if I want it really heavy. If I want super-tender ribs doing a 3-2-1 or variation, I never have a slab falling apart as the membrane keeps it tied together.

(Just some other thoughts to consider)

Eric


----------



## billybones

It does make a huge difference, but I too have struggled mightily with getting the membrane off.


----------



## ravenclan

i have smoked ribs with the membrane intact and have had the membrane removed . I do agree with it removed the smoke did seem to penetrate the meat better and those ribs i bought that the membrane was super glued on i took a knife and cut slits thru the membrane to the bone , that seemed to work just as well and after the ribs were done smoking the membrane could be removed before you ate the ribs


----------



## richoso1

CulpeperSmoke said:


> The paper towel trick works great but I've found that it's still a lot tougher to remove the membrane from beef ribs then pork. Pork it pulls right off, with beef ribs I have to really work at it. All in all it's worth the effort.


With beef ribs I have to peel the membrane from side to side, it's easier than trying to go from one end to the other. Now that is time consuming.


----------



## culpepersmoke

richoso1 said:


> With beef ribs I have to peel the membrane from side to side, it's easier than trying to go from one end to the other. Now that is time consuming.


I'll try side to side next time. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## burksmoke

Agree with everything that has been said about the value of pulling the membrane and the use of the paper towel. A friend of mine uses these...
	

		
			
		

		
	








I have never tried them.  here is link   http://www.cabelas.com/fryprod-0/product--Fish-Grip-Pliers--738065.uts.shtml


----------



## beeftender

Smoking ribs for the first time and forgot to take the membrane off. I am 30 min in to a 4 smoke tired to pull it off at this point and it is glued on so I took a very sharp knife and made slices between ribs and scored the back of ribs. I am hopeful that my ribs will not have the tough backs i have been hearing about. 

Pork back loin ribs maple mustard mix, then spicy rub and I am make a sweet and thick sauce with very little vinegar flavor


----------



## crazymoon

They be alright BUT better if the membrane was off.


----------



## pc farmer

CrazyMoon said:


> They be alright BUT better if the membrane was off.


Maybe, all depends on the smoker.

Direct type smokers will melt the membrane off easy.


----------



## beeftender

I think the membrane melted off. It was very tender but still stuck to the bone. I did a pound per person then counted myself twice and one person could not make it so, 9lbs for 6 people. It was a wonderful dinner and my bbq ribs are all gone, Success!!!


----------



## ccoltman

I took a whole rack of beef ribs......cut em in half and removed the pain in the ass membrane from one and not the other......seasoned them and dod em wrapped in oven 2 hours at 300....then sauced and roasted 300 30 mins uncovered.....both tasted identical...BUT......WHEN YOU GO TO BITE THEM OFF THE BONE... membrane on tends to pull off all in one piece......membrame off allows you to take a bite and leave the rest......so...your choice...I say rmoving is worth the wffort


----------



## dale littlejohn

NEVER , NEVER , NEVER Remove the membrane before smoking or cooking from pork ribs, There is no need to, just take your ribs sprinkle garlic salt, place them on the BBQ fat side up over low indirect heat for 3 to 4 hours there is no need to turn them over you see because the fat is on the top and the membrane on the bottom will hold the fat in the meat. I have at times added a mesquite additive to the top while cooking. This will result in a true BBQ simple rib. When you eat this it will have a very tender meat but it will have enough chew to it to extract the pork flavor you paid for. If you must you can add vinegar,brown sugar,tomato,herbs and spices afterwards if you enjoy those flavors instead of pork. If you prefer rib meat that falls off the bone don't bother with charcoal, just roast it in the oven at 300 for six hours covered with vinegar,brown sugar,tomato,herbs and spices (BBQ sauce) . Remember when you do the ribs without BBQ sauce you can offer your guests a variety of tomato based and mustard based sauces, I suggest you try a few ribs with just a tiny bit of garlic salt, you might like them. Just one person's strong opinion thanks for your time.


----------



## fpmich

Sometimes it's difficult to tell if the membrane is actually left on a rack of ribs.  When the tough membrane is removed there is still a lighter, though, more tender membrane left on.  If you aren't familiar with the difference, it can confuse you.  I've done both.  Removing, and not removing, and I can't tell the difference.  Why?  Because I take a sharp knife and score the membrane side 3/8" to 1/2" in two directions at least.

Never had anyone say they were tough to eat.  Saves time and effort.  Good enough for home, friends and neighbors.  Competition is out of my league anyway, so I don't worry about it.

Although I have turned out a few ribs that matched Smokey D's from Iowa, the best BBG joint in the US.


----------



## gonavy

Takes me about 30 sec to a min to remove membrane, not sure where I got this tip from, but it works great and easy.  Take a screw driver (clean one, not a used greasy one...lol)  I have a brand new one in my kitchen drawer just for this, use a phillips head, works better.  Start in the middle of the rack, work the screw driver from one side to the other until you can get the entire shaft under the membrane.  Now stick you other finger under the shaft onto the meat to hold it down, lift straight up with the screw driver, the membrane will begin to pull off equally in both direction, works like a charm and very quickly after a little practice.  If one side pulls off first, use a paper towel and finish it off.  This is the BEST and EASIEST way I have found to remove the membrane.  I have literally done it in under 30 secs.


----------



## SmokinAl

I leave it on, it holds the juices in.

Al


----------

